# Pc for 12k ?



## clmlbx (May 25, 2010)

so title says all..well I am in doubt too it is even possible or not.

you can exclude monitor...I was looking for AMd as it will be cheapest..but heard about it heating a lott.

processor
motherboard
ram
Hard-disk
dvd writer
cab+smps

if not then what will be the cheapest.


----------



## SlashDK (May 25, 2010)

amd won't heat up a lot
its earlier series had this problem
heres the config-

AMD athlon ii x2 240 ~ 2.9k
MSI GF615M P33 ~ 2.9k
A-Data/Zion 1GB DDR3 RAM ~1.25k
WD caviar blue 500gb ~2k
Zebronics Bijli cabby with SMPS ~ 1.7k
Any good DVD writer frm sony, samsung or lg ~ 1k
Total ~ 11750

Street prices are bound to be lower so go for 2 GB if u can stretch ur budget a little and get good deals

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

a ddr3 PC in 12k


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 25, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> amd won't heat up a lot
> its earlier series had this problem
> heres the config-
> 
> ...


 

without monitor of course. So another 4k will be added if someone takes a new PC.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 25, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> amd won't heat up a lot
> its earlier series had this problem
> heres the config-
> 
> ...



Zebronics bijli with SMPS is 1.4k
I am ready to sell my GF615M P33 3 months used with 33 months warranty.
@2k
Check the bazar or PM me if you are interested.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2010)

@clmlbx, either get 740G/760G based board. from Gigabyte or Biostar. or go for ajai's used board @ 2k. good deal i must say. however a new brand new board based on Nvidia chipset. & that also paying 2.9k. its a sh** deal.


----------



## clmlbx (May 25, 2010)

In amd I am noob

Wht's difference between athlon and phenom


----------



## SlashDK (May 25, 2010)

phenom's got an L3 cache whereas athlon doesn't

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

thats why in a performance comparison between a similarily clocked athlon and phenom, phenom will always win


----------



## clmlbx (May 25, 2010)

what is athlon and Athlon II  or phenom and phenom II ?

Pls also give alternate to motherboards ?

GA-MA74GMT-S2:--how is this motherboard  ..better support for X6 too

any 760 chipset won't come to this price range .. I can not find price of any of Gigabyte products so don't know.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 25, 2010)

athlon and phenom series were the older series of amd offerings.... they used to get heated up....

phenom II and athlon II are the newer series offerings.... they dont produce large amounts of heat and are highly oc'able....


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 25, 2010)

by oc'able rahul.oo7 means overclockable. However, since you don't seem to have much knowledge of hardware, I would assume you wouldn't overclock. overclocking is a process where PC peripherals are made to run at higher frequencies by applying a higher voltage (please correct if I am wrong).
Phenom II & Athlon II are more power efficient than previous series, You should properly check the box before buying, It should have *Athlon II X2 240/245/250* clearly written on it. I'm saying this because just a few days back I overheard a retailer saying that they sell the same C2D processor as C2Q and i3 as the customer's don't check the boxes. They were having a laugh at this, I was just thinking of the poor noobs.
Don't get a 250 GB hard disk as you wouldn't save much. 500 Gb should be available at 1.9-2k as already stated. Athlon II X2 250 (3.0 Ghz) should be available at 2.9k (prices do not include VAT)


----------



## clmlbx (May 25, 2010)

Thanx for info I am known to Hardware but AMd ..yes I am noob for that

here we are talking about X2 .. Is it equal to c2d or better.. Pls give little alternate to MB as msi will be little difficult to find here..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 25, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> Thanx for info I am known to Hardware but AMd ..yes I am noob for that
> 
> here we are talking about X2 .. Is it equal to c2d or better.. Pls give little alternate to MB as msi will be little difficult to find here..



Athlon X2 = dual core

phenom X2 = core 2 duo

I have the MSI GF615M P33 just 3 months used.I can give it for 2k.Just look at the thread in bazar.I am not compelling you, if you are interested PM me.


----------



## clmlbx (May 25, 2010)

so now intel c2d 1.8ghz or athlon x2 2.8 ghz (which we r talking about)

So now which is better ?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 25, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> so now intel c2d 1.8ghz or athlon x2 2.8 ghz (which we r talking about)
> 
> So now which is better ?



Those have difference in frequency.So Athlon X2 will be better.I was giving a general idea.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> athlon and phenom series were the older series of amd offerings.... they used to get heated up....
> 
> phenom II and athlon II are the newer series offerings.... they dont produce large amounts of heat and are highly oc'able....



you missed a major part. seen their clock speed? 2.2Ghz. 2.3Ghz. 2.4Ghz. these were the clock speeds. & now compare it to your Phenom II X4. 3.2Ghz stock. 3.6-3.7Ghz OC using stock heatsink. X6 OC to 3.8Ghz+. AMD has evolved a lot from what they were 2years back.



ajai5777 said:


> Athlon X2 = dual core
> 
> phenom X2 = core 2 duo
> 
> I have the MSI GF615M P33 just 3 months used.I can give it for 2k.Just look at the thread in bazar.I am not compelling you, if you are interested PM me.



to be precise:

Athlon II X2 = C2D E4*00, E6**0 & Pentium Dual-Core E5*00
Athlon II X3 = C2D E6**0 & Core i3.
Phenom II X2 = C2D 7*00 & 8*00.



clmlbx said:


> so now intel c2d 1.8ghz or athlon x2 2.8 ghz (which we r talking about)
> 
> So now which is better ?



look the above comparison & determine. in 1 line, Athlon II X2 will thrash C2D.


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2010)

^^wow that has solved a lott

I will just go to Market and let u know all about .. may be tomorrow


----------



## clmlbx (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys still did not got local prices but need to ask something

How will be athlon x4 with all current things u all suggested.

I looking for Gigabyte 740 chipset board.. As I allready have GTs 250 

So their won't be any problem or say any compatibility issues.

Comparing Athlon x4 and Phenom X2 as they both come same price range? which is better I think Athlon will beat phenom here.. Just confirming


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> Hey guys still did not got local prices but need to ask something
> 
> How will be athlon x4 with all current things u all suggested.
> 
> ...



Athlon II X4 or Phenom II X2. both will run fine. i not sure but Gigabyte's 740G TDP is 125W (should be) so you can even add a X6 (provided new bios available)

Phenom II X2 ---> gaming. 
Athlon II X4 ---> everything else. also you won't get a noticeable difference in gaming if toy use GTS250. if theres some lag, simply OC the X4 to 3Ghz+.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2010)

bump

I didn't bought this earlier for some reasons.. but now I want to buy it so its three months now so any changes all want to make.. or still that config is good is it posiible to add phenom 2 x4.. in tht config


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 6, 2010)

nope, I don't think any changes. No new launches in the past couple of months. Just go with AMD Athlon II X4 if budget permits. Which motherboard did you finally decide on?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

make it 15k and we'lll try to add a phenom in it


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2010)

GA-MA78LMT-US2H  how is this ? hope it is in my budget ..any1 know it's price

maybe I can go for 15k


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2010)

guys I am ready to increase budget upto 15k

and I also need a full Hd monitor with best colors(very important). in 7-8k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 7, 2010)

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k 
Biostar TA785G3 @ 3.7k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k

Total - 17.2k

as you will get integrated graphics BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k is enough..

if not that much then get leave cm elite 310 and fsp saga II 350w and get zebronics bijli with integrated psu for 1.5k(although first one is more nice)


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2010)

how is that motherboard that I posted.

I am not satisfied with motherboard u said

zebronics bijli is better


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2010)

ok here is what I Got from local dealer

athlon x4 635 @ 5250
Asus M4n68 @ 3150
2gb ddr3 @ 2600
500gb WD @ 2250
lg dvd writer @ 950
Logitech combo @ 700
zebronics bijli @ 1500

Total 16400

No gigabyte no biostar only Asus Motherboard (has best performance with AMD)

so any better suggestion in Asus MB or any other components

Motherboard :- I need just that can support ddr3 and can support phenom x6 (better future upgrade)..no graphics needed as I will add Nvidia gts250 in it that I already own .


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ that board based on nForce chipset. so more than half of the important features turned off (Cool n Quite, HT link is 1.0 & a couple of more). so if going for Asus, get something based on the 740G, 785G. 

PS: if you didn't brought it already, you can go for 770 based mobo ~5k. but no graphics. so will require add that card rightway.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2010)

No nothing has been bought just got Quotation for all that

5k mb will be out of budget ..no way

I want full hd monitor that has good colors and contrast (that is much needed)

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

on a second thought I am gonna compromise on monitor with 19 inch monitor (not full hd)..
and get phenom x4 instead of athlon x4..so suggest me good monitor under 6000


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2010)

u can order online
dont go for those parts just because anything else is not available 
or better search more shops


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2010)

ya online order is option but not know as It can take around a week but I am buying this within 2 days.. monday or max tuesday


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> ya online order is option but not know as It can take around a week but I am buying this within 2 days.. monday or max tuesday



will you change parts soon? if no, better get a good motherboard online (its the base of the system, don't compromise). if you from the north, near Delhi, than order from SMC. you'll receive parts by tuesday.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2010)

so do u prefre gigabyte and biostar only or I should look for asus but with that chipset

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

what u all suggest best mb for mine config

phenim x4 
motherboard still to decide
2gb ddr3 @ 2600
500gb WD @ 2250
lg dvd writer @ 950
Logitech combo @ 700
zebronics bijli @ 1500

pls suggest monitor with very good colors and resolution of 1600 x 900 and most importantly less then 6k


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> so do u prefre gigabyte and biostar only or I should look for asus but with that chipset



with a Nforce chipset, a Phenom II will be slower than a Athlon II X2. trust me. all those features may look useless but in day to day computing they come more handy than USB 3.0, Sata 3.0 or Xfire, all solid caps, etc.



clmlbx said:


> what u all suggest best mb for mine config
> 
> phenim x4
> motherboard still to decide
> ...



below 6k? for that resolution, the monitor must be a 20". Dell/LG/Benq/Samsung don't have any under 6.5k (minimum). so AOC or Acer you can try.

for motherboard, take any board based on 785 or 880G (thats will come under 6k). but if going with Asus, get it locally cause Asus have several problems with their boards so if you encounter one, you can change it soon.

PS: why are you going for Phenom IIs? if not into encoding or so, an Athlon II X4 will perform equally good.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2010)

will be using that for 3d and editing

motherboard max around 3k

so what's minimum for that monitor? hopefully for samsung


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2010)

i didnt knew u also want a 1600 monitor in this config
phenom and monitor.
choose one good and one of lower range


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2010)

I had saved 8000 for good monitor then decided to get 6k monitor and add 2k to proxy but now if monitor is not possible then it again comes to athlon x4 and good 1600x900 resolution monitor with very best colors .. I will love to have samsung as I am using 1 that is best in monitors


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

Samsung is good choice but it got a bad stand problem (20" monitor plagued by it). Dell is good but the price is too dynamic. all retailers tell different price. Dell's website says its 7.*k + carry & tax. Benq is a cheap one & good.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2010)

hope stand is at least adjustable .. I watch lott of movies..any specific 1 u all recommend..

tomorrow will look out for motherboards (only this is left ti finalized)

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

how is this ? 
GA-MA74GMT-S2


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

that motherboard is based on 740 chipset. falls between nForce & 785G chipset. both in performance as well as features (HT link is 1.0, where as its 3.0 in 785G & latter).


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2010)

boards u r  talking are they under 4K max if no then they r out of question ...no budget for that

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

this is 1 which is possible 

Biostar TA785G3 @ 3.7k

will try to find it here if no then will ask my cousin to parcel it for me from mumbai


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2010)

And I guess this will come in my budget 

samsung b2030 or samsung 2033sw


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2010)

the 785G3 HD comes as low as 4.1k usually with tax. so keep a look for it too.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2010)

^may be but her it will not be priced less then 4300-4400 If i found it. 

that biostar 1 too if I found it will around 3900.. here prices are always 200-300 more then we see on that sites.

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

well but here will be my final config

Athlon 2 x4 635
mother board still looking
transcend / kingston 2 gb DDR3 ram
Western digital 500gb hard-disk
Lg dvd writer
Logitech combo
Zebronics bijli.
Samsung 20 inch lcd (model still to decide)


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys I found Gigabyte dealer

GA-MA785GMT-US2H  will this fit properly in zebronics bijli .. back panel

and gts 250 and tagan 500w too will have no probelm with bijli and that motherboard


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2010)

m4a785d m pro 

how is this ?  it 785 chipset but ddr2


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2010)

dont go for asus nowadys
in the end u'll be the sufferer
msi/gigabyte/biostar 
anyone above will do


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2010)

Is biostar is good enough ..lot of guys here where against it


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2010)

yes it is good
the problem with it is its availability


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2010)

will gts250,tagan smps and this mb GA-MA785GMT-US2H or Biostar TA785G3 Hd will fit in zebrinics bijli... specially that MB

and hope no compatibility issues with that mb and gts 250


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 10, 2010)

hey guys answer ^this as I am buying it today most probably


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2010)

yes they will fit with ease
however u can go for CM elite 310 available at 1.4k 
and why tagan?
is this the only brand available?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 10, 2010)

I already own Tagan and gts 250 so that is

that cm elite does not come with smps and I need smps

see what I am goint to do 

I already got 

c2d 1.8ghz 
Intel d946gzis MB
2gb transcend ram
160 gb hard-disk
gts 250 
tagan smps
samsung 17 inch crt monitor 
Microsoft keyboard and Logitech mouse

that is all I am using now

Now what I am going to buy now is

Athlon 2 x4 635
GA-MA785GMT-US2H or Biostar TA785G3 Hd (which ever I am going to find )
kingston 2 gb DDR3 ram (kingston bcoz localy support available)
Western digital 500gb hard-disk
Lg dvd writer
Logitech combo
Zebronics bijli.
Samsung 20 inch lcd 

I will add gts 250 and tagan to it ..and that smps which will come with bijli will add that to my old pc..and that will go to my brother which need pc for entertainment... but I need pc for some 3d work.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> I already own Tagan and gts 250 so that is
> 
> that cm elite does not come with smps and I need smps
> 
> ...



so make this deal the final one
it looks decent
and CM 310 comes with smps if asked 
but that smps is CM extreme series one and should be avoided


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 10, 2010)

Finally I bought 

Athlon x4 635
kingston 2gb ddr3 1333mhz 
Gigabyte ma785gmt-us2h
Logitech combo
sata lg dvd writer
wester digital green 500 gb 32 mb 
samsung b2030
Zebronics circle

but now I am facing few problems

first I was using windows 7 x64 so I installed that only but installtion was damn slow

at time of installation 
why ? 

my hard-disk and writer(I guess) is working in a ahsci mode what is this?

then at time of installation when I tried to make partition (last1) then no option was enabled all were greyed out.. I made 4 100gb and last 65gb well tried too but that 65 gb did'not work.

then I installed win 7 (took lot of time) pls some1 explain to me this (took almost 20-30 mins) then from windows I tried to make that partition.. then I saw my all 4 partitions are primary and last 1 still gave some message here are screen shots

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

*i37.tinypic.com/v7fx4g.png

*i36.tinypic.com/n683sy.png

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

after clicking yes 

*i33.tinypic.com/2h2o0sk.png


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2010)

congrats on the buy. how much did it cost? for each item. about the above issue, i not sure but are you trying install 64bit windows?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 10, 2010)

yes it is 64 bit

Athlon x4 635 @  5150
kingston 2gb ddr3 1333mhz @ 2475
Gigabyte ma785gmt-us2h @ 5500
Logitech combo @ 675
sata lg dvd writer @ 975
wester digital green 500 gb 32 mb @ 1975
samsung b2030 @ 6500
Zebronics circle @ 1050
logitech R-5 speakers @ 400


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2010)

price is nice for everything except mobo. anyway 2Gb a bit too less for 64bit. try 32bit. i not seen anyone running 64bit in pc/lappy with less than 3Gb ram. that maybe the culprit. about the HDD thing, will have to look cause my config is exactly same.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 11, 2010)

that(mobo) is lowest I got.. what should be the price of that mobo .. here I got rates upto 5700-5800..

64 bit is good for computing too... I guess it will show difference in Photoshop,max maya, after fx, premiere..

have u also made 100gb partitions ...specially what have us set in Bios. Is it ahsci only..

maybe becoz I made all partitions in win 7 installation time.

I forgot to mention it seemed in installation that it hanged at few steps .. like after loading files and starting windows logo it hanged (well looked like but keyboard and mouse were working) befor that langauge screen comes up..

In ahsci mode it loads files very fast super fast..like in 20-25 seconds but in othere modes it take around 30-40 seconds


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 11, 2010)

well Whatever the problem was seem to be solved as now I booted from win dvd and thn all when well as it should be.. may be after Partition got converted to dynamic .. It is all going well .

Thanx to all of u guys who helped ..


----------

